# Pre unification Officer? epaulets



## larry Strong (20 Nov 2011)

Found these at the Red Deer antique show......What are they??

Thanks for your help
Larry


----------



## Blatchman (20 Nov 2011)

Good Day 

From what I can tell they are 50s' shoulder boards worn on the RCAF No. 1 order of dress.

See link http://iroc.no-ip.org/Project_info/Virtual%20Museum/Uniforms/index.htm


----------



## larry Strong (20 Nov 2011)

Hello

Many thanks for the help. I had found out that they are for No 1 dress but have been unable to place the rank. I believe it's for a senior field grade officer. I found this, though it's RAF. It shows the different ranks, though my example is not shown. Could be a Canadian quirk.

 http://www.britairforce.com/raf_rankbadges_1.htm

I was also able to get the belt as shown to the right of the epaulettes in your link. Made by Wm Scully Ltd it's a small 31 inch belt. Made with wire embroidery.


----------



## Pusser (20 Nov 2011)

Yes they are epaulettes for pre-unification RCAF No. 1 Dress for officers of Air rank (note the laurel around the button).


----------



## larry Strong (20 Nov 2011)

Many thanks  What was "Air rank"? It's an unfamiliar term to me. Obviously not of general rank or they would have the "lion standing on top of the crown" would they not?


----------



## Old Sweat (20 Nov 2011)

Air rank equated to Flag rank or General Officer. If you look at some of the old titles, for example you will see AOC for Air Officer Commanding a command or an air division or whatever.


----------



## larry Strong (20 Nov 2011)

Thanks for that  Sweet little score ;D Is the belt for a specific rank level or was it a "one size fits all"?


----------



## SgtShatterproof (5 Dec 2011)

They look like epaulettes worn by all RCAF officers on ceremonial parades. My father, a retired Squadron Leader/Major, owned a set and I can remember him wearing them on parades. Also I started my military service during the transition from the old pre-unification uniforms to the CF uniforms, and I remember officers wearing the epaulettes and belts when on parade in their old uniforms.


----------

